# Ada 60p



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Would an aqua clear 20/30 Hob fit on an ada60p with the Ada glass cover?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you have any pictures with the cover on the tank?If i can remember you need an opening behind the cover.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't have a 60p yet, considering one wasn't sure though if it would fit an aqua clear with the glass cover. If not I would just get one w/o a cover. Trying to save a few bucks and avoid a canister filter


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I have the 60p and I don't use the glass top.I do use a canister filter.I have not seen what the glass top looks like but there must be some space given for equipment.The Aquaclear should work fine, you can always upgrade later.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks jouster


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I have searched for pix of ADA 60 P setup and have not found even one with a glass cover in use. Did your cover come with the kit or was it a custom order?

Attached is a sample ADA COVER. If yours is anything like this one, you would have to place the H.O.B. in the gap at the side and come up with some other lighting arrangement than the one shown (i.e. removing the mounting bracket).


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks I saw that image as well. I don't have a 60p just debating on getting one.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I owned an ada 60p with ada glass cover and the fit was exactly as picture shown. That means you'll need to somehow fit the aquaclear on the side of the tank (along with the lights), not the back of the tank.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Oops. My mistake . . . although my info is still good. :0)

I had a piece of glass cut at Crystal Glass in Chilliwack to place into three sides of the top of my aquarium's frame (i.e. NOT a rimless tank). It runs the full width of the tank (left to right), but is about 1 3/4" short in the depth (front to back) to allow room at the back for filter, hoses, etc. in the gap between the glass and the back edge. Works like a charm. Cost: $6

Also, the gap allows me to drop food in front of the OUTFLOW of the filter current, spreading the food throughout the water at feeding time. When doing a simple water change (no vacuuming), I siphon off water through this gap and then add the new water into the filter box. Easy. I don't have to remove the light canopy or the glass to do so. When it is sand vacuuming time, everything comes off.

NOTE: On a RIMLESS tank, the custom glass, unfortunately, would have to be cut a little big so that it can sit on top of the tank - say about a 1/4" - 1/2" - on the three sides (still leaving the gap in the back). This, however, may not be "the look" you are going for.  And, course, you might have to rethink the lighting options.

Others may have ideas about how to mount glass covers on rimless tanks.


----------

